# What do you use your iPad for?



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Crazy question, I know.  My sweet and darling husband bought me the 64 gig 3G for my birthday on Wednesday.  I'm not supposed to know, but FedEx delivered and then my girls 'fessed up. Poor man is at work and his surprise has just crumbled.  This all started because I was admiring them at the Apple store while dh was swapping his phone.  My daughter bought a 16 gig wifi version (she's returning it because it won't work with docs she uses for work) and I commentted that she probably should have gone bigger and waited for 3G.  I guess he was listening to me carefully  

Anyway, I love him to pieces but I have a macbook pro, iPod, K2 and an iPhone.  I do most of my reading in Stanza on my phone, use my K2 for home and my Macbook for home as well.  I love gadgets, and he knows it.  I'm not really a gamer, though, and normally don't watch movies on my computer..... He has planned out my birthday week very carefully and I hate to hurt his feelings by saying I don't think I need it. Maybe I do  

I think the iPad is really neat, but I'm not sure what I'd do with it.

Tell me what you do with your iPad, pretty please?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I don't have mine yet, but will be buying my daughter's this weekend. I want it to take the place of my old laptop computer when I'm in the living room and I want to surf the web (especially some of my favorite boards). I'll probably watch movies and play games, as well as use many of the great apps that are out there. 

I, too, love gadgets, and can't wait to get my iPad. (I have a notebook computer from work, a fairly new desktop computer at home, a Wii, a DS2, a 1st-gen. iPhone, and an iPhone 3GS, and, of course, my K2.) I was thinking of getting a new netbook or laptop, but will give the iPad a try. I'm sure I'll love it.

You husband sounds like a great guy! Hope he's not too disappointed that the surprise is out in the open. I hope you give the iPad a try. Somehow, I have a feeling you'll find a niche for it.


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

Oh but you DO need it! You need it to give to me! LOL  It counts as a charitable contribution on your taxes I am pretty certain


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

My poor laptop is going to get a complex since I am using this so much. I have been on here, reading, watching Lost on Netflix, checking hubbies reservations for his shoot next week, checking the weather, checking traffic for a trip to see if I want to change my route, playing games, reading the newspaper, going on Facebook. - so bacsically everything that I did on my laptop and itouch combined. And it weighs a heck of a lot less than my laptop!

Btw mine was my early bday present to me since my hubby doesn't *do* presents


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

hi, I have plenty of gadgets too, laptop, l2, iphone, an ipod, kindle... the works.

if I do get the ipad, it is to fill the little niche there... see my laptop is an old, easily heated up Dell xps 1530. it's not that old really but also heavy and awkward enough to not be carried around. it's also made to be more of a gamer's laptop.

The ipad's spot is to 1) help me with any future studies or intended "studies" of my own (such as anatomy and physiology) that cannot be done by words alone. 2) write out essays, or part essays, while I am on the move, then email it off the the respective people/items to be printed or handed in. 3) mini entertainment kit for my job in the nursing home - while I am a personal carer, there are some people in the nursing home where it would be good to have 1 - on - 1 activities, and my iphone has been working wonders but it's a little small for movies or things like that.

that's just a start


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

The only thing that I wish the iPad had that it doesn't is the ability to use a flash player. I have some sites that I visit that require flash, and they won't work on any Apple products, as far as I know. (I've never had an actual Apple computer, so I don't know about that.)


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I carry mine in my purse and use it instead of my laptop.  Some of the things I use it for are...

1.  Online posting, like i do here.
2.  Logging food and exercise to loose weight.
3.  Flight maps and other pilot or airline related activities.
4.  Recipies and grocery lists via apps like epicurious.
5.  Games like scrabble and backgammon.


The portability of it is what I love most.  If I am in a grocery store and the red snapper is on sale, I can pull it out and get a recipe and grocery list right there.   

Just wanted to add, my life is pretty hectic so I rarely get time to sit down and read, surf or watch tv for more than thirty minutes at a time.  So i love being portable an having my it available during my sporadic free time.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I do everything on mine. Read, Facebook, words with friends, jigsaw puzzles and tons of game apps. Check the weather, surf. I have a sign language app that is really helping me learn. Also netflix and abc. 

Melissa


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I use mine for keeping track of my BP and meds; watching movies late at night (regular TV disturbs the dog's sleep ); listening to music; reading; genealogy; photos; etc.  I carry it when I am going to appts, waiting etc.  Yes it is abit heavy but the screen is really nice. I really like reading on it, more so than I thought I would. 

Since it is a gift I would find a use for it, you will not regret it and the more you use it the more you will love it.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My laptop hasn't moved from its spot since I got my iPad. My iPad, however, has been in every room of the house and out and about as well. It's just so much quicker to surf and run apps on the iPad than it is to navigate to different websites on the laptop. Plus, you can keep it with you because it never gets hot or heavy. My iPad especially is easy to use by my bed, when I'm winding down for hte night.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> The only thing that I wish the iPad had that it doesn't is the ability to use a flash player. I have some sites that I visit that require flash, and they won't work on any Apple products, as far as I know. (I've never had an actual Apple computer, so I don't know about that.)


The web browsers for Mac OS X (laptops and desktops) run Flash. It's only the mobile devices that don't have Flash.

I don't miss Flash. I've not yet come across a single web page that I wanted to read that wouldn't work just fine on the iPad or iPod Touch because of the absence.

As to what I use the iPad for: reading ebooks, crossword puzzles, streaming movies from Netflix, keeping track of the weather, doing searches on DirecTV, and some email and web browsing.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use mine as a very mobile device to surf the net (about 95% of the posts to KindleBoards that I've made since April 3 have been via the iPad).  I like it even better than my netbook for working on because it's so easy to hand it over to my husband to show him something.  (I do use a bluetooth keyboard!)

I use it to check the traffic in the area right before I leave the house--the map app shows traffic, and since the iPad is almost instant on and apps are almost instant on, I can do a quick check without any trouble.

I use it to jot down thoughts and ideas.  So easy--the built in keyboard lets me do quick notes, and the sketching programs let me do quick sketches if I see something I want to remember.

I use it to share photographs; primarily quilts, but also family and friends.  If someone is interested in my quiilts, I have a built in portfolio.

I use it to read at night when I don't want to turn on a light.  Yes, you can do this on the iPhone (and I used to do it with my Palm T/X) but it's so much better on the big screen.

I use it to play Words with Friends, a great Scrabble App.  This is good for my brain.  I also do NY Times Crossword Puzzles and Sudoku on it.

I love that everything works so quickly on the iPad.  Regular applications on my netbook seem to take forever to load compared to the apps on the iPad.  The lack of multitasking is not a problem as I can switch between apps so quickly, it's not a big deal!

I have apps to store all our travel arrangements, so I have them all in one place.  (I keep paper copies of any essential documents, too!)

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I use it to check the traffic in the area right before I leave the house--the map app shows traffic, and since the iPad is almost instant on and apps are almost instant on, I can do a quick check without any trouble.


I don't see that option in the map app. Are you talking about the one furnished with the iPad?

(Edit: Never mind- found it) 

Mike


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

It's replaced the netbook I had in the living room: Couch surfing, games (which the netbook didn't do), processing photos and checking email on the road, Twitter. I also use it on D&D roleplaying nights with a digital character sheet (nerd alert!)

I still am using my K2 for most of my reading, my iPhone for (duh) phone calls, text messages and internet in my pocket (I have the WiFi iPad).

My desktop and laptop are now World of Warcraft and Photoshop stations, almost everything else is happening on the iPad.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy, I'd love to see tour quilts.  My mother-in-law was an excellent quilter and I helped her put together a lot of quilts over the years.

What crosswords apps do all of you use?  I need an easy one...if you have played WWF with me you will know!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I think I used the laptop twice this trip, I've been away from home since May 1st. I've used iPad extensively in the car for navigation, just made tonights hotel reservations while on the freeway, find restaurants, write in my journal, play games, listen to music, read, watch movies, and I've followed the oil spill and other news closely while away from home, check weather, found our new house while surfing the net on the road and drove by to see it, found the bank for deposit all on iPad. 


I have started to miss my desktop though, can't wait to get back home to my Mac.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

akjak said:


> My desktop and laptop are now World of Warcraft and Photoshop stations, almost everything else is happening on the iPad.


I've missed WoW on this trip, I hate playing on my laptop.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I don't see that option in the map app. Are you talking about the one furnished with the iPad?
> 
> (Edit: Never mind- found it)
> 
> Mike


How? I see where to turn it on, but where does it show the traffic?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I forgot to mention watching Lost on the ABC app while I'm bored at work


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> How? I see where to turn it on, but where does it show the traffic?


It shows as traffic differently colored lines where the roadways are. I think red for heavy, green for moderate. I'm going to check the iPad Manual when I get back this evening It should be there.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Betsy, I'd love to see tour quilts. My mother-in-law was an excellent quilter and I helped her put together a lot of quilts over the years.
> 
> What crosswords apps do all of you use? I need an easy one...if you have played WWF with me you will know!


I use the NYTimes app, very well done, but tough!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

ahhh, on the Terrain view I see that now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> It shows as traffic differently colored lines where the roadways are. I think red for heavy, green for moderate. I'm going to check the iPad Manual when I get back this evening It should be there.
> 
> Mike


It's the google maps data colors, explained here:
http://maps.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=61455

Green: more than 50 miles per hour
Yellow: 25 - 50 miles per hour
Red: less than 25 miles per hour

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> Tell me what you do with your iPad, pretty please?


A very fair question to ask, and one that some iPad bashers have reveled in. I don't use mine for anything essential, it is an entertainment device and a convenience. I watch streaming Netflix, watch videos of my own, surf the internet, spend more time than I should playing games on the darned thing, and once in awhile use it as a ebook reader. I do all these things both at home, and when traveling. When traveling, it is a convenience only, but I do travel for one to two weeks about four times a year, so it is REALLY convenient for that. At home, it is not nearly as "necessary" as I can do almost anything I'd do on the iPad on my desktop computer. The iPad does make it a LOT more convenient, however....I love leaning back in my recliner, propping my iPad on my chest, and surfing the web, playing a game, or whatever. The iPad does have "apps", and some of them do things that may not be as convenient on a computer.

I love the lower weight and larger screen (as I understand them) of the iPad versus a netbook, but a netbook would be about as good for many of my uses, and it has a good keyboard! It also can run a large selection of Windows programs, and is much easier to get files on and off of. I doubt a netbook would have the nice large, and beautiful screen of the iPad, however.

For myself, I'd give the iPad a chance unless you are totally convinced you will never use it for any purpose. But don't ignore the ability to do things you can do already, but do them more conveniently and in more locations!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> But don't ignore the ability to do things you can do already, but do them more conveniently and in more locations!


This idea was key to me when I made the decision to purchase my iPad. I have an iPhone, but the screen is too small for comfortable web browsing. I have a Mac, but it's a desktop, so anytime I wanted to check my email or surf, I'd have to leave the room (where my kids were generally playing) and go upstairs to the office to do so, and I hated that. With the iPad, I can surf or check my email from anywhere in my house. Those are my primary uses for the iPad (email/web surfing), but I also watch video (streaming from the Netflix app), play a few games, and occasionally read on my iPad. For me, the iPad is a cheaper, lighter mobile solution than a laptop. Plus, it's super fun to use!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I use mine for all the reasons stated previously, plus a couple more.  I have XM radio and for just a few dollars more per month I can stream it on my iPad (and my iTouch and my computer at work).  I think I listen to XM more on them than I do in my car!  

I also use it to Skype with a friend in Australia (now that I discovered the microphone and speakers both are built in!).

It's just cool and convenient and when I  have a hard time reading it's so easy to swipe with two fingers and enlarge the page and text.

I do have a question about the maps and checking traffic - the different colors tells you the speed of the traffic?  How does this help?  I already know the speed limits.  What about how heavy the traffic is?  What am I missing here?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I use mine for all the reasons stated previously, plus a couple more. I have XM radio and for just a few dollars more per month I can stream it on my iPad (and my iTouch and my computer at work). I think I listen to XM more on them than I do in my car!
> 
> I also use it to Skype with a friend in Australia (now that I discovered the microphone and speakers both are built in!).
> 
> ...


I did not know you could use Skype on the ipad


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

You sure can!  I was already using Skype on my iTouch but the iPad is better because you have to use the headphones with microphone on the iTouch.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> You sure can! I was already using Skype on my iTouch but the iPad is better because you have to use the headphones with microphone on the iTouch.


What do you need to do too get skype on the iPad?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

You can download the Skype app at the app store.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> You can download the Skype app at the app store.


Thanks is it free or do you have to pay for it?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Free.  The calls are free too as long as the other person has a Skype account too.  It's just like calling from pc to pc.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Free. The calls are free too as long as the other person has a Skype account too. It's just like calling from pc to pc.


Thanks I just found the app


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I do have a question about the maps and checking traffic - the different colors tells you the speed of the traffic? How does this help? I already know the speed limits. What about how heavy the traffic is? What am I missing here?


It seems to be the speed relative to the speed limit, i.e., red means the speed is much lower than the speed limit, green, green means moderately lower, etc. This tells you what the traffic is like. Slightly more details are in the iPad Manual, which you can read in the Safari Browser (it's the last thing in the main bookmarks menu).

Mike


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just received mine for Mother's Day--awesome. In the past two days, I have clocked way too many hours playing with it. I check e-mails and do stuff online when my son is on the computer in my office. I know, it is mine, but whatever...he is doing homework most of the time, unless he is playing Civilization, which seems to take days on end.

I downloaded some books to read, which is really fun.

There are a lot of fun apps. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I use it for a lot of the same things others have mentioned at home, plus I use it constantly at work.  I keep my calendar, contacts and to do list on it, plus take notes at meetings and keep a daily log of phone calls, conversations, etc.   Basically I use it the same way others use a planner or paper notebook, with the added features of email and document storage.  With the help of a couple of document management apps, I use it to pull up handouts and other work documents to refer to or review, and of course I can create documents as long as they don't require a lot of complex formatting. I can't set up my work email account on it directly for security reasons, but I can automatically forward emails from key personnel (like my boss) to my personal email account, which I manage from the iPad. So when he emails me about something on Sunday morning, I get it and can respond right away (which may not really be a good thing... We'll see how often that happens!)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm sure this is a dumb question but how do you store documents on the iPad?  And how do you access documents stored on your computer from your iPad?
Paula Ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I do have a question about the maps and checking traffic - the different colors tells you the speed of the traffic? How does this help? I already know the speed limits. What about how heavy the traffic is? What am I missing here?


Well, if it's a 60 mile per hour road, and traffic is going 10 miles per hour on it, there might be a problem...

I basically look to see if the roads I'm going to go on have any red...Around Washington, DC, anything yellow or better is a gift.

Betsy


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I found the iPod Manual (free) in the iBook store.  

Just tried out the Kindle app (iPad) and there is no way I'll use that instead of my Kindle DX.  Can't make the fonts big enough.  If I use the three finger tap, the screen size and font size blow up too big and it overlaps the edge of the screens.  Sure hope that Amazon does a big update on the iPad Kindle app.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I'm sure this is a dumb question but how do you store documents on the iPad? And how do you access documents stored on your computer from your iPad?
> Paula Ny


Not dumb at all! There are a variety of ways, depending on what kind of document and where you're getting it from. All require an app of some sort from the iTunes store, and each app has slightly different capabilities (some are read-only, while others let you highlight and make notes or export to other apps where you can edit to your heart's content). Here are some examples:

You can transfer documents from your computer directly to the iPad using iTunes. Look on the apps tab when your iPad is connected to your desktop or PC. If you scroll down, you'll see a list of the apps you own that allow document transfer - examples are Pages, Goodreader, Numbers, etc. If you don't see anything there that means you don't have any apps that do this yet. If you browse the app store you'll find lots of choices!

Another way is to sign up for free cloud storage (Internet sites that will store and sync copies of your documents across several devices, like an iPad and a laptop). I use Dropbox. You can put a Dropbox app on your iPad that connects to the web site and automatically downloads current versions of whatever files you put in your drop box folder on your PC (or Mac or whatever).

Goodreader is a popular file management and file reader app. You get files onto your iPad by various means, like drop box or by emailing them to yourself, and then organize and read them using Goodreader. It's especially good for large PDF files but will read other types of files too, like Microsoft office stuff. A similar app that works pretty well is ReaddleDocs.

There are also apps that let you connect directly to your home or work (if allowed) computer, poke around in your files, and copy things to your iPad. I haven't used any of these yet so I can't tell you how well they work or how hard they are to set up.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I found the iPod Manual (free) in the iBook store.
> 
> Just tried out the Kindle app (iPad) and there is no way I'll use that instead of my Kindle DX. Can't make the fonts big enough. If I use the three finger tap, the screen size and font size blow up too big and it overlaps the edge of the screens. Sure hope that Amazon does a big update on the iPad Kindle app.


It seems the Kindle app was rushed out so it would be available on the release date of the iPad. Supposedly Amazon has promised an update that will add most or all of the features missing from the hardware Kindle, and hopefully they will also use the chance to deal with some of the frustrations you're dealing with.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

chiffchaff said:


> Goodreader is a popular file management and file reader app. You get files onto your iPad by various means, like drop box or by emailing them to yourself, and then organize and read them using Goodreader.


You can also add files into Goodreader through iTunes. When you're in the "Apps" tab of the iPad settings, there's a spot for Goodreader down there, and you can just drag files from your computer into it. Really handy.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I'm sure this is a dumb question but how do you store documents on the iPad? And how do you access documents stored on your computer from your iPad?
> Paula Ny


I use dropbox too. I don't store any document on the ipad. I keep everything I want on the dropbox, unless I am getting on a flight or somewhere I know I won't have internet access. I don't like the file system but I am learning ways around it.
__

I use it as a second screen when traveling. I travel with a 10 in netbook which is very different from the 22 in and 15 in screens I am used to at home. The second screen is very nice. I use it as a walking around computer. I am the nanny for my 1 year old and 2.5 year old nieces and when they want to play in a different room or outside I take it with me. That didn't really work with my netbook. I would take my phone, but I like the ipad better as a traveling computer. My wife wants to install a dropdown stand in the kitchen because she is using the cookbook "epicurious" a lot. My nieces also use it a lot. Even the 1 year old knows how to turn the pages of the animal book that she really likes. I have been working with the 2.5 year old for a while on using a mouse but she is just not ready for it. But she gets the ipad instantly. I have tried netflix and abc but not actually watched much. I have used it to keep kids entertained during a baseball game. I like it for audiobooks (using overdrive), but not that much for ebooks. I am almost finished with a full book but prefer the kindle. It is too heavy.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you for all your thoughtful responses. My birthday was Wednesday and I was a grateful and "surprised" recipient. Clearly I didn't open the box quickly enough, so three of my daughters and a friend helped me - their expressions could fuel an ipad commercial.

I purchased my Square Trade Warantee, ordered screen protectors and a new BorsaBella, so I guess I'm keeping it  Hopefully Oberon will release a cover soon - I'm nervous.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> Thank you for all your thoughtful responses. My birthday was Wednesday and I was a grateful and "surprised" recipient. Clearly I didn't open the box quickly enough, so three of my daughters and a friend helped me - their expressions could fuel an ipad commercial.
> 
> I purchased my Square Trade Warantee, ordered screen protectors and a new BorsaBella, so I guess I'm keeping it  Hopefully Oberon will release a cover soon - I'm nervous.


Happy birthday (belated)! Glad you were able to pull off the "surprised" part. I'm betting that you'll love your iPad.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

sixnsolid said:


> Thank you for all your thoughtful responses. My birthday was Wednesday and I was a grateful and "surprised" recipient. Clearly I didn't open the box quickly enough, so three of my daughters and a friend helped me - their expressions could fuel an ipad commercial.
> 
> I purchased my Square Trade Warantee, ordered screen protectors and a new BorsaBella, so I guess I'm keeping it  Hopefully Oberon will release a cover soon - I'm nervous.


Happy belated birthday! What do you think of your new iPad?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So you have had your present for a few days now. Are you enjoying it.  Happy bday a few days late. But then I celebrate longer every year so maybe you are still celebrating


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday wishes   I did celebrate for a full five days.

So far, so good with the iPad.  I used it while on holiday this weekend to file college paperwork for my daughter.  Couldn't access my tax return on Turbotax because it's Flash, but managed to get things done without it.  Very cool to be sitting in the middle of a pasture around a roaring fire in upstate NY getting things done    All my fireside companions were really impressed.  Holy fingerprint magnet, Batman! I'll be glad when my screen protectors come.  Still, we looked up pictures of new boyfriends, Google Map-ed houses, checked the salt content of our beer....total fluff, but very, very fun.


----------



## Nanbelle12 (Jan 22, 2010)

I just found the text plus app. Now I can text with friends and family. I have never had a phone texting plan.


----------

